# Fox Soccer Channel HD...



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Any word on Fox Soccer Channel HD coming soon? It would be great to see the EPL, MLS, etc... games in HD.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

No, not any time soon. Their budget is minuscule compared to the overall budget of their mother ship (Fox media empire).


----------



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

It looks like before year end according to this piece...

"And FSC plans to go high-def by the end of this year, Sternberg said."

http://tinyurl.com/cgy2g2


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

My preference would be a much larger Setanta presence. FSC pales in comparison to Setanta when it comes to the add-on stuff, i.e., studio experts, analysis, and so forth. The LA team that FSC tags on to their UK broadcasts might be well suited for the Blue Star league or whatever it's called, but it's sorely lacking when it comes to the level of EPL broadcasts. I might add Tommie "the old onion bag" Smith on ESPN isn't very far above FSC either, in my view. But, it is what it will be........sadly.....


----------

